# Eh up, Hi and Hello



## Slinkytreekreeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Well hi gang, nice to finally say hello in the right place, apologies it took so long after posting my first questions for help to pop in here. I found a bunch of mantis forums after looking around but the friendly educated vibe here is real pleasant, plus all the awesome photography keeps me coming back for another look.

I'm from the UK and love bugs but not real good with anything that can sting or bite me, scuttles really fast or has a commitment level of 10+ years. I have also been fumbling around with macro photography for about a year now and thought it was about time to get something really interesting to take pics of.

As it turns out, my growing mantis love was the perfect thing to satisfy all of the above and then some. I have 4x Creobroter Gemmatus nymphs L2 to L4, 2x Phyllocrania Paradoxa both at L3 and 2x Tenodera Sinensis one at L1 and the other is in the process of molting to L2. It looks totally fine apart from it's skin is hanging from it's butt.

After getting two Creobroter Nymphs I was stunned to see how tiny and delicate they were and after just 5 mins of watching one move around and slink about I decided to name her 'Angie'after my girl. Turns out she thought it was crazy cute too and was flattered.  

So far no problems apart from a ghost that kept falling on his head for a couple of days and one slightly stiff leg on a creo that limits her top speed but damn she's still slinky.

Hopefully I have linked some pics, sorry they are through the plastic film and plastic containers but it took me a couple of days before I felt confident enough to let them loose with me waving a camera lens about. More pics when I have deleted the tons of out of focus shots and compressed them.

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/8lkVAhkZNGw3wxJ1BQ749A?feat=directlink

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/aUkwjMTTk0NvvNmP7jU64A?feat=directlink

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/FNN3Zg-JiB0fssIuIKhnhQ?feat=directlink


----------



## Slinkytreekreeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Hmm, how about this...

http://lh3.ggpht.com/__GF-pzx2ndQ/TUIXkRBvWwI/AAAAAAAAAE4/H0xsvNsqCPo/s144/%232%20%28Not%20Angie%29%20Creobroter%20Gemmatus%20-%20L1%20%282%29.jpg

http://lh5.ggpht.com/__GF-pzx2ndQ/TUIXjcGlkGI/AAAAAAAAAEw/BtVNlACSjRk/s144/%232%20%28Not%20Angie%29%20Creobroter%20Gemmatus%20-%20L1.jpg

http://lh3.ggpht.com/__GF-pzx2ndQ/TUIXjk4KuEI/AAAAAAAAAE0/tIneh_ShHJI/s144/%232%20%28Not%20Angie%29%20Creobroter%20Gemmatus%20-%20L1%20%281%29.jpg

Arse. :blink: 

I have read the how to thread but have no clue what i'm doing wrong. Anybody know how to link pics from Picasa, it's just the free space for pics that you get with a Gmail account?


----------



## ismart (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Nice pics!


----------



## dgerndt (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome, and great pictures! Sorry, I can't help too much with the image uploading. I use photobucket or flickr for my photos.


----------



## Slinkytreekreeper (Jan 27, 2011)

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/FNN3Zg-JiB0fssIuIKhnhQ?feat=directlink

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/8lkVAhkZNGw3wxJ1BQ749A?feat=directlink

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/aUkwjMTTk0NvvNmP7jU64A?feat=directlink

tried this link but no luck

http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2006/12/embed-photos-from-picasa-web-albums.html

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/aUkwjMTTk0NvvNmP7jU64A?feat=directlink

Gold star for anyone who can point out how to do the magical digital pixie embed images in the page thang.

&lt;table style="width:194px;"&gt;&lt;tr&gt;&lt;td align="center" style="height:194px;background:url(https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/transparent_album_background.gif) no-repeat left"&gt;&lt;a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/101218208621143086457/2NotAngieCreobroterGemmatusL1?feat=embedwebsite"&gt;&lt;img'&gt;https://picasaweb.google.com/101218208621143086457/2NotAngieCreobroterGemmatusL1?feat=embedwebsite"&gt;&lt;img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/__GF-pzx2ndQ/TUIXXaAy-lE/AAAAAAAAAE4/uqpPsFGLdao/s160-c/2NotAngieCreobroterGemmatusL1.jpg" width="160" height="160" style="margin:1px 0 0 4px;"&gt;&lt;/a&gt;&lt;/td&gt;&lt;/tr&gt;&lt;tr&gt;&lt;td style="text-align:center;font-family:arial,sans-serif;font-size:11px"&gt;&lt;a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/101218208621143086457/2NotAngieCreobroterGemmatusL1?feat=embedwebsite" style="color:#4D4D4D;font-weight:bold;text-decoration:none;"&gt;#2 (Not Angie) Creobroter Gemmatus - L1&lt;/a&gt;&lt;/td&gt;&lt;/tr&gt;&lt;/table&gt;

https://picasaweb.google.com/101218208621143086457/2NotAngieCreobroterGemmatusL1?feat=directlink


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 27, 2011)

Eh up, mate! Me mum were a Sheffield Blade, but there's nowt as queer* as folk, and she went off to Bradford to join the Black Dyke* Band. Now, here I am in Yuma, AZ where they have no idea how a real brass band sounds. :huh: 

I think that before you edited your post, you asked how to post pix here that are stored on Picasa. I can tell you how to do that if yr browser is Firefox or --I think -- Chrome but NOT Internet nasty Explorer. Are you seated comfortably?

Select a pic from Picasa and click on it to enlarge it. Click the green Upload arrow below the pic.

A new window will let you choose the size of the pic. Normally, go with the recommended 1600pixels.

Hit Upload and then "View" in the new window.

Right click the image, and right click Copy Image Location on the drop-down menu.

On the far left above the text frame on your reply is a "triple box" icon called "insert media".

Click on it. A drop down box will say "Media URL" and under that, a little box that says "http://" in white on a blue background. Erase it.

Set your cursor where you want the top left hand of the pic to be.

Right click on the now empty box and select "paste" and Bingo, up comes the pic!







Added advantages of having Firefox for users of this forum (there are countless other good reasons!) are that it automatically uses Spellchecker, and G_d knows, a few of us need that, and it allows you to copy your text if you need to move away from the forum while half way through a post. Dora the Explorer has neither of these benefits.

I hope that this helps, mate.

Yanks should know that "queer' and "Dyke" are used in their original sense here and not as vulgar American slang. Remember, I'm talking about My Mother.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh be nice! :lol:


----------



## Slinkytreekreeper (Jan 28, 2011)

double post


----------



## Slinkytreekreeper (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey Phil, thanks for the welcome. I was expecting questions about what 'eh up' meant, a lovely Yorkshire welcome.

I appreciate you spelling it out for me too but alas I think I have different options to you, perhaps I need to install the full picasa suite or something before I get the same options.

I do have some link options but I have tried them both and failed.

Edit:
















Huzzah, finally some pics even if Picasa Webgallery only gives me limited resolution

Edit:

Trying a DeviantArt link..


----------

